# Lickhill Manor



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I've provisionally booked Lickhill manor Rally field for the 17 - 19 August,

See website www.lickhillmanor.co.uk

No particular theme in mind for this meeting other than a get together with a bbq in the evening.

Prices are up to 20 vans £5.00 per night 21 or more 4.50 per night.

Small spar shop open 7 days a week at park entrance selling most essentials, 10 minute walk along the river bank into Stourport on severn
The rally field is adjacent to the river with fishing a nd small boat launching facilities.

It is a popular rally destination for clubs, many who book year after year, lickhill manor have considerable experience in accomodating rallies

The rally field is level and very well drained, the dates above are the last ones available.

Please show your interest by adding your name below, or any further queries.

Regards M&D


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We should be back from France and have been to the site many times. Its close to Stourport (about 5-10 minutes walk) along the river severn.

Putties


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Sounds good, a fair amount of time away but put us down provisionally please.

Bargainhunter


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Posiibly Maybe*

Early days yet and we may not be in the area, however count us as a possibly maybe.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

We would definately be up for this, please include us

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

This could be handy for thoes going to the Western Show in August as it is the weekend after the show.


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

That sounds a nice site, we'll try to make it if we're around.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
As requested mate, I have put this meet up for you in the meets diary Here
So that Dave knows who is planning to go, can I ask that people go to the diary and click "I wish to make a provisional booking" and your names will then be added to the list. You will recieve an email nearer to the date that will require a response from the attendee, and then once that is returned you will be confirmed..... Easy eh :lol: :lol: :lol: 
This really does look like a superb site and although we will not be able to attend, because of a prior commitment, we hope that you will alll have a wonderful time :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Bit early for me a family carer but if free definitely up for it


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just a short note to let everyone know that we have confirmed the booking for the weekend, 8 names so far  

Roll on Summer! :lol:


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

noticed on the website you can have pitches with electric for £7.00 per night can these still be booked with you?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No EHU available in our section of the rally field ...I'm afraid, it wasn't offered when I made the initial enquiry on the only dates available to us.

If you wish to come along and are in desparate need of mains for a couple of days, your'e more than welcome to the loan of my genny!  


M&D


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

thank you very much for the offer.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mandy & Dave

Provisionally booked on the rally page, looking forward to getting in the swing of getting out and about and meeting people again

Bill & Janet


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sounds good so will go to the rally page......

Have added my name to the list.


----------



## Jobsworth (Nov 23, 2005)

*Lickhil Rally*

We have been to Lickhill Manor lots of times very good site. We will certainly come along.
Jobsworth


----------

